# Malaysia: coming to.



## dandyfine (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, 
Now I hope this doesn't time out on me as I'm doing this at work on my iPhone. 

I am looking very seriously into moving over to Malaysia, mid life crisis at 32 or that I need to fulfil my desire to make my parents groan that I'm off on another wacky adventure. 

Right, now here is my dilemma. I'm would really like to stay with someone, an expat, living out there. Hotels would only work for me if I was on holiday, but as I want to soak up as much as possible to what it would be like to live there, I feel this is the most practical way. Unless you guys have another suggestion? 

Of course I'd pay, no freeloading and I'd happily cook, clean and decorate. 

Thanks,
Dandy.


----------



## w33zer (Apr 24, 2012)

erm... Dandy . why not renting a place with all the facility in there?


----------



## zarin (May 23, 2012)

*home share*

Dear Dandy


I have a spare room which i want to rent ,if you are interested i can give you more info.


tnx


----------

